# Out of all of your props that you've made, what is your favorite??



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

As I make more and more props I still have a few old time favorites... and yet the new stuff I'm making is pretty cool as well. Since we're not quite in panic mode yet (7/21/10), I'd love to see one picture each of your favorite 2-3 props that you've made (Maximum of 3). They must be your personal favorites and not ones that are the most popular with the group. I think this would be fun and a great chance to just display your most coveted work in a single link. I'll post mine shortly but feel free to chime in. This is a chance to just put it out there with no judgement or repercussions. Feel free to add why these are your favorite props (Memories, history, scaryness, effort, etc). I like this Idea because this forum moves so fast that great props can sometimes get quickly buried in the vast amounts of posts. So this is a chance to ressurect history or create some buzz about an old prop you might just love.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I think my favorite prop would be my Crispy Critter. The reason it is my favorite is because I made it from scratch. Another prop that is a favorite is my Demented Clown rocking chair prop. I really like this prop because I know how much a rocking chair prop would go for in the stores and I got to do my personal touches with a fraction of the cost. My third favorite would be my walker zombie that I just made recently. The reason it is one of my favoirte because I got to go crazy with the blood and the gore. I figure that was a prop that needed it without having to hold back. 

Crispy Critter









Demented Rocking Chair Prop





Shiatsu Zombie Walker


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

My favorite prop is always the one I am about to start building!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

pagan said:


> My favorite prop is always the one I am about to start building!!


I gotta agree with Pagan, although I consistently look back on my FCG with fondness. Still whatever I have just finished tends to be my favorite prop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I liked my dropping mummy walls, need to find a short video of it...?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Like this thread...

The most challenging prop I made till this day is the 9 panel set I created for Ironstock. It took 3 months to build and was made from the heart. It was cool to see it come together with each panel made and then travel 800 miles to see it take part in my favorite gathering of haunters.










The favorite prop in my haunt has to be Sally under the Stairs. Its the mascot of The creepy House Next Door. She lies there all year round. I see her everyday.Just plain creepy,










Next has to be Grandmaw. She is my greeter. I looked all over the internet for a mask I liked to represent Grandmaw. Could not find any so I created her from my mind. The picture you see her in was EXACTLY the way I envisioned her.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Skeleton Pirate Captain*

I do tend to favor the "next" one I'm building, but I would have to say that my monster mud pirate has got to be the one that brings me the most joy.










It still brings a smile to my face every time I see it!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This was the first big prop I made. It was also the The first year I ever did a Halloween set up the way we do it now. I set up a walk through under a 10 x 20 tent, which I made made into 2 halls. This was the exit. It is a 14 ft long rope bridge. I had the fog coming up with some small green lights under it. Then the strobes set up on top. It really was a lot of fun and as you can see, also very challenging. I haven't used it in 2 years and everyone ask am I going to set it back up.

halloween 07 :: Copy2ofHalloween2007-29.jpg picture by brushe2008 - Photobucket

This is a shark I made from chicken wire, and great stuff. You ever wanna see 28 year old ******** jump, build one. The really great thing is we get to watch everyone go across. Well when ever you slip or fall, or in this case get scared and jump. You always have to look and see if someone else saw you. There I was, when they turned around. One guy actually tried to tell us he just slipped!

halloween 08 :: MPG_0001.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/halloween%2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/halloween%2008/MPG_0001

Then This was the first pneumatic prop I built. It has a pvc cylinder with a wooden track. The Gator was made out of plywood and styro, the teeth are wooden dowels and then monster mud.

halloween 08 :: MPG_0009.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/halloween%2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/halloween%2008/MPG_0009


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I am really enjoying this thread!!! So many great props, what a great idea nib, thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love all my props, but my little Candle Gazer will always be dearest to my heart:










I love my Death Drone for her beautiful face and mantis-like body:










The Graveyard Goblin is the most realistic prop I've made to date and I love how his face turned out:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Right now, my favorite is Sam.









Before that, it was my talking skull chandelier.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I tend to agree with everyone in that the most current prop under construction becomes the favourite at the moment but out of the ones completed I still really like the large haunt sign I did. This was to date the largest prop I've made however my new mausoleum will dwarf that by a long shot.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I think my favorite is still the original Zombie Grave Escape.










It was the first prop I did that I really "engineered" instead of just built.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm really glad you chose that one Spooky Sam, since I will have one in MY front yard as well, having stolen your engineering, LOL.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll pick my not so original version of Sam's Zombie Grave Escape. 

Zombie escape 2009 :: MOV01646.flv video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/Zombie%20escape%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/Zombie%20escape%202009/MOV01646

and my tombstone peeper.

Head Popper 2009 :: Moving Freely video by SpookyTJ - Photobu[email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/Head%20Popper%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/Head%20Popper%202009/MovingFreely


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Ooo awesome thread!!! Such talent!!!! As for me, I think I'll have to go with my most currant prop. lol. but, I do love my Amelia the Alien Chicken, She is defently the most unique of my creatures!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

My favorite is a wash between my fortune teller and my crushing spiked ceiling of death.

http://www.garageofterror.com/ft1.jpg

http://www.garageofterror.com/spikes2.jpg

Damn! Can someone tell me how you guys embed the picts in these posts?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Still my favorite prop.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, the cauldron creep is a classic! I am stealing him this year, only with a three-axis skull. Maybe it can be my favorite next year.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

A few of my favorites....Cannon and GGG Busts.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I guess my favorite prop is my pirate band. Adding a drummer and a banjo this year.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess I'd always have to go back to my Tesla Coil, built from scratch. The TOT's really get a shock out of that one!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

GOT said:


> My favorite is a wash between my fortune teller and my crushing spiked ceiling of death.
> 
> http://www.garageofterror.com/ft1.jpg
> 
> ...


OK...use these instead of "url"









TAHDAH!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have several favorites. I would have to say that all of them bring something to the haunt as a whole. Automation, lighting, some appropriate fog, and sound makes everything fun! Ok ok, so I really love my leering prop, kicking legs, peek-a-boo animated props. I'm not talented enough to create from scratch but I'm pretty good at mechanical stuff and combining already made props to make them better.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! You guys all have such amazing props!! I'm not sure if my current dragon prop will be my favorite, or the death of me, so I'll go with past props.

This is Mrs. Lovett, doubling as the witch from Hansel and Gretel, fresh out of the oven:









Little Miss Muffet's spider, his legs move and his mouth glows red:









And since the next is a toss up between the gypsy wagon and the Hans Christian Andersen tombstone, I'll use a picture that shows them both:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

My favorite new prop is my 2010 groundbreaker.










My favorite new prop for last year was my first pneumatic prop, "The Lunger" I'll have a much better video after this years haunt.





My ALL TIME favorite is still my Axworthy Ghost. I hang them up in September and let them supervise all of my construction throughout October.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Since I'm reinventing my theme this year, and making ALOT of stuff new, so far I'd have to say all of my new headstones are turning out great. Next would be my zombie Peter Lorre groundbreaker or my shiatsu groundbreaker. There's always my dolls that have been transformed....have a few more in the works now but I'll always love my bird baby....that one made even the haunters say "That's sick." I'm sure as things progress this year my list will change..I'm really excited to see how this stuff turns out. I'll update it tonight, once I finish Carol Ann sitting in front of her headstone....hehehe. Oops...how many can I add..lol.....my Claude Rains turned out GREAT!!! I think I'll pick him too


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

One of the first props I made was the plaster skull with my first latex mold. They have been used ever since.









The winged skelly demons also are a favorite









And as simple as it is, I enjoy this one all year long in the living room.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

My Favorites would be
1. Lenore








2. Skully who has holes for lights behind each skull and a door in the back to swap out strands or lights.
3. My set of obelisks that just light up well with a medium strong 5 LED flashlight positioned inside the base and a pattern that I have a tattoo of as well for personalization.








And just for gratuitousness how I had them set up last year and accessorized with plastic chains.








Otherwise my top favorite but not homemade are 4 little gargoyles(and a duplicate one) that are cute instead of creepy that I got from Dollartree several years ago and always have in my site year round.


----------

